# Guppy with a blood blister?



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

Came home to one of my female guppies with what looks like a blood blister on one side of her stomach, that side of her body is 'pine coning' but the other is not.

I also have a male guppy with a curved back (not the typical head leaning down, but like his nose is floating upward and his tail is curved down) and what looks like some kind of white fungus growing around his anus. 

Please help!

:edit: They were both DEFINITELY looking fine around nine this morning!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

white fungus
Flippersandfins.net Flexibacter article

blood blister can be septecemia and also it can be a very bad bacterial infection.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

This morning, the male looks fine but the females side had completely RUPTURED and she was dead in the java moss. I'm doing a 50% water change, what else should I do??


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

thats about all you can do, clean the filters and tank really well, add some salt and turn up the heat a few degrees


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

WHat kind of salt should I use? Do I have to run to the pet store? I assume you don't mean cooking salt.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

API salt or kosher salt(if you have any in the kitchen that it)

here is a nice salt write up
Salt in a Freshwater Tank?


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

Both of those guppies are gone, and I have another guppy showing the same initial symptoms. Female, skinny to the point her belly is flat, small white 'fuzzies' on her breast. Posting (admittedly bad) pictures. I just need to know EXACTLY what to get, I'll have to order online. My petco didn't seem to have any medications, just a few brands of water cleaners.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

Now I have no idea what this is, she has what looks like a long clearish worm hanging out of her gills!










She also is very weak- barely swimming, floating on her side- is this the point of no return? Should I put her out of her misery?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

it sounds to me like you have a bunch of things going on. rupturing and bent spines actually sound like parasites, and fluff sounds like columnaris. There is a company called national fish pharmaceuticals, and if you email them about what you've observed (symptoms, pictures, what-have-you) they're very helpful about telling you exactly what you have and what you need. I was going to order the wrong medication and they straightened me right out. I have no commercial ties or anything, I just really like the company. 

National Fish Pharmaceuticals - Who We Are


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

I'll have to just ask about the symptoms. The pictures posted are the only ones I have, and she's already passed away. All my other fish are symptom free right now (other than genetically mutant fry with no tails- how can stores get away with selling fish with such bad genes??)


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

You may want to tell them about the fish that died, too, though, just because (especially with the fish with the worm) the other fish have probably been infected with the offspring of that fish's parasites. Plus the parasites could effect the development of the fry, since they've discovered that the female guppy produces hormone and nutrient rich stuff that the eggs are bathed in throughout their development inside the mom, but if there are parasites in there as well I'm sure that would throw things off and effect the eggs, possibly even causing premature delivery. Any stressor can cause premature delivery. 
(I've bred guppies for about 15 years, like to read journal articles when I can find them) so chances are these guppies will have fine genetics once you get the troubles out of your tanks.


----------

